# Truss system and removing walls



## landonm11 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello all,

I purchased a home that was built in 76. It has what i believe to be a King truss system roof. Pics below. I plan on removing some walls and adding some walls lol. here are the pics of the floor plan it has now and what it will look like after the remodel.


----------



## landonm11 (Mar 10, 2019)

Here are the pics of the trusses.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

did you have a question?


----------



## landonm11 (Mar 10, 2019)

griz said:


> did you have a question?


HAHA yes. The wall that i intend to remove is in the middle of the truss system. Directly under the center king post and gusset plate where the bottom cord attach together. 

since it is a truss system roof. is it true that you can remove any walls from the interior with out fear of roof sag or worse collapse?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

all depends if it is a two point or three point bearing system.


----------



## landonm11 (Mar 10, 2019)

Okay, I'm so I guess my next step is to consult a structural engineer for that answer? Or is there a way to know for sure, without spending the money on an engineer?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

is there any place the trusses clear span or there isn't a wall under the center?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

It looks like the center wall is in a different place where your new kitchen island is going to be. So it probably only bears on the outside walls. But an engineer is the safe bet. Plus, the interior walls could be shear walls.

Looking below is another way to help determine if they are bearing walls.


----------



## landonm11 (Mar 10, 2019)

sorry for the late responses had to get the kids to bed.



griz said:


> is there any place the trusses clear span or there isn't a wall under the center?


yes in the converted two car garage. they span just over 20 feet. 



Golden view said:


> It looks like the center wall is in a different place where your new kitchen island is going to be. So it probably only bears on the outside walls. But an engineer is the safe bet. Plus, the interior walls could be shear walls.
> 
> Looking below is another way to help determine if they are bearing walls.


yeah, def going to have it looked at. but you said looking below? do you mean basement? it does not have a basement. i see what youre saying about the wall lining up in a different spot than center.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If you can find the manufacturer, they may be able to tell you.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Golden view said:


> It looks like the center wall is in a different place where your new kitchen island is going to be. So it probably only bears on the outside walls. But an engineer is the safe bet. Plus, the interior walls could be shear walls.
> 
> Looking below is another way to help determine if they are bearing walls.


The area where the kitchen island is could be spanned with a beam, engineer is definitely the safe bet, or removing all the insulation and carefully visually confirming if the bottom chord is attached to the center wall or is clear and attached with clips.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

What is the bottom chord of the truss?
What is the span of the truss?

Just looking thru a beer bottle, I don't see enough connecting truss elements to suggest those could span much of anything if the bottom chord is a 2x4.


----------



## landonm11 (Mar 10, 2019)

The bottom cord of the truss is 2x4. The span is just over 28 ft. I'll get some more pics of the bottom cord with the insulation peeled back.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

> The bottom cord of the truss is 2x4. The span is just over 28 ft. I'll get some more pics of the bottom cord with the insulation peeled back.


And they are on 24" centers?

You don't have to take a pic of the bottom chord. We've all seen 2x4s before.


----------



## landonm11 (Mar 10, 2019)

SmallTownGuy said:


> And they are on 24" centers?
> 
> You don't have to take a pic of the bottom chord. We've all seen 2x4s before.


yep 2 foot centers.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

...


----------



## landonm11 (Mar 10, 2019)

looks like i was mistaken... maybe i have Howe (K) trusses.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Howe trusses with 20-24' clear span are dirt cheap. Last time I checked, clear span prices jumped around 28-30', so normally center supported would show up on longer spans.

That doesn't mean someone didn't install center supported, it just makes it less likely.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Jun 29, 2016)

You should be fine to move those walls wherever you want.

Where are you located?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Howe trusses with 20-24' clear span are dirt cheap. Last time I checked, clear span prices jumped around 28-30', so normally center supported would show up on longer spans.
> 
> That doesn't mean someone didn't install center supported, it just makes it less likely.


Location/Roof Load can be a significant factor too. The three points I've worked with, mostly off center tho, have larger gang nails on the member connections at point load. And often 2x6 or dbl 2x4 vertical web member there too.

Chances are those are production run clear spans, standard truss jig. But the OP should still check for stamps marks and consult with the manufacture-engineer to make sure.


----------

